# Lead screw mod for Grizzley Mini-Mill



## Bernd (Jan 14, 2008)

I have changed the lead screws for the x and y axis on the Grizzley Mini-mill from 16 threads per inch to 20 threads per inch. This makes the machine a true inch machine. You can find these mod's on my website here.

 http://www.kingstonemodeleng.com/MachineShop/minimill/minimill.htm

Bernd


----------

